# CPR with Knee Pads



## Hockey (Feb 10, 2010)

Saw someone the other day at work who had a set of knee pads in their bag.  Out of curiosity I asked what they were for.  They said their knees are a bit screwed up from a few years back so they throw them on if they are going to a full arrest or a PI where they might have to get down on their knees for a long period of time.

I asked if he gets funny looks walking on scene with knee pads and he said he just slides em right up under his pant leg usually and nobody usually notices.

At first I kind of laughed but I then remembered how bad my knees usually hurt after being on them not moving around for a while.  Plus my knees aren't the best either.

Anyone else do this or heard of it?  It seems like a good idea and a good way to save your knees as long as you're not taking time out of patient care to put them on.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Feb 10, 2010)

Hockey said:


> Saw someone the other day at work who had a set of knee pads in their bag.  Out of curiosity I asked what they were for.  They said their knees are a bit screwed up from a few years back so they throw them on if they are going to a full arrest or a PI where they might have to get down on their knees for a long period of time.
> 
> I asked if he gets funny looks walking on scene with knee pads and he said he just slides em right up under his pant leg usually and nobody usually notices.
> 
> ...



I used knee pads in basic class. they would have is kneeling outside on the pavement for extended periods of time holding c-spine, or doing compressions.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 10, 2010)

I just get an EMT from the engine to do the compressions.  That's what they're there for, right?  



In reality, I have some paintball knee pads myself... might slip one on my left knee since it is actually a pretty bad knee that I don't want to aggravate more.  Hmm...


----------



## Hockey (Feb 10, 2010)

_......delete........_


----------



## Seaglass (Feb 10, 2010)

I know a woman who sewed some into her pants. I never noticed until she told me--obviously, they're pretty thin. She swears by them. I might get around to doing that myself sometime.

If it looks like one of my crew members is going to be holding c-spine on pavement or something for a long period of time, and I'm not doing much, I'll see about slipping a towel or washcloth under their knees if I can't just relieve them. Other people have done the same for me, and it seems to help.


----------



## MrBrown (Feb 10, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I just get an EMT from the engine to do the compressions.  That's what they're there for, right?



You're onto it mate


----------



## medicdan (Feb 10, 2010)

If I'm holding C-Spine for some time, or see a crewmember holding it for a while, I give them the headblocks to put under their knees (usually once we get the head secured, and they loose their kneepads, they won't be kneeling much longer). Also grab trauma dressings, sheets, towels, etc, to put under your knees.

I can forseeably see when I am going to be performing CPR, so cant justify carrying or wearing kneepads all the time...


----------



## Scout (Feb 10, 2010)

Alot of our pants have pockets for knee pads, the foam kind.


----------



## LondonMedic (Feb 10, 2010)

I've used a flightsuit with foam kneepads under reinforced knee patches - bloody brilliant; a soft landing and no damage from glass or debris.

Failing that, I just have you boys hoik the punter onto a trolley for us.


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 10, 2010)

LondonMedic said:


> Failing that, I just have you boys hoik the punter onto a trolley for us.



What the heck did you just say?  :blink:


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 10, 2010)

My 5.11 pants have them built in. They help a lot


----------



## emt_irl (Feb 10, 2010)

Linuss said:


> What the heck did you just say?  :blink:



haha i understood. hoik= lift up punter= patient


----------



## kermit (Feb 10, 2010)

Heres the link to the 511 site. It looks like what I'm wanting to get,I 
played hockey goalie so my knees need all the help they can get. 

http://www.lapolicegear.com/5-11-tactical-ems-emt-paramedic-pant.html


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 10, 2010)

emt_irl said:


> haha i understood. hoik= lift up punter= patient




I was just about to type the same thing Emt_Irl, but you beat me to it. lol.
Patients are also refered to as punters, by some of the ambulance staff here in New Zealand.

I don't know much about the sore knees side of working a cardiac arrest. The rib cage hurts more the next day, when you haven't been to one in awhile.:blush:

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 10, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My 5.11 pants have them built in. They help a lot



quoted for emphasis.

the 5.11 pant knee pads are the saviors of your knees.  A bit warm, but not bad when its winter!


----------



## zmedic (Feb 10, 2010)

I use knee pads when I'm doing ski patrol, especially when we're doing a lot of training. The ice can be pretty brutal on the knees when you're doing scenarios. Black Diamond makes a sweet pair for telie skiing.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 10, 2010)

those look like awesome BIGWALL knee pads.  what is the outer material made out of?


----------



## Scout (Feb 11, 2010)

LondonMedic said:


> Failing that, I just have you boys hoik the punter onto a trolley for us.



In the likely event that there is a surplus to requirement group of Firefighters in the immediate vicinity, I would politely request that said fine gentleman should raise in an upward manner the poor unfortunate person to a height of 2.5feet where upon there shall be a lateral shift in the direction of the dedicated patient transporting cradle(cot) where upon said individual as refereed to in previous action will now be at a raised elevation to facilitate the effective compression of said individuals chest. Such so that said compressive action action will be carried out at a height where the impact on the lovely LAS issue green pants and or flight suit knees areas shall be kept to a minimum.


----------



## LondonMedic (Feb 11, 2010)

Scout said:


> In the likely event that there is a surplus to requirement group of Firefighters in the immediate vicinity, I would politely request that said fine gentleman should raise in an upward manner the poor unfortunate person to a height of 2.5feet where upon there shall be a lateral shift in the direction of the dedicated patient transporting cradle(cot) where upon said individual as refereed to in previous action will now be at a raised elevation to facilitate the effective compression of said individuals chest. Such so that said compressive action action will be carried out at a height where the impact on the lovely LAS issue green pants and or flight suit knees areas shall be kept to a minimum.


You're so civilised, I like that! ^_^


----------



## EMSLaw (Feb 11, 2010)

Scout said:


> In the likely event that there is a surplus to requirement group of Firefighters in the immediate vicinity...



...one of said surplus firefighters can do the chest compressions, since their bunkers are waterproof.

Sorry, this is what you get when you're doing CPR in the middle of a roadway with a foot of snow on the ground.  And the best I can do after 36 hours or so on duty.


----------



## Scout (Feb 11, 2010)

I was asked for a translation not an ideal....


----------



## b2dragun (Feb 11, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My 5.11 pants have them built in. They help a lot



I have these and they are amazing.  They have pockets on the inside that hold knee pads that come with them.  I am thinking of adding a second layer.  I learned from day one...CPR class that $50 for pants with knee pads would be well worth it.


----------



## rmellish (Feb 11, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> My 5.11 pants have them built in. They help a lot



I have the same pants. Knee pads make them ridiculously uncomfortable to wear around. First thing I do is pull them out. I also make it a point to not spend too much time on my knees though. 

Great idea in theory, neoprene makes it uncomfortable in practice.


----------



## b2dragun (Feb 11, 2010)

rmellish said:


> I have the same pants. Knee pads make them ridiculously uncomfortable to wear around. First thing I do is pull them out. I also make it a point to not spend too much time on my knees though.
> 
> Great idea in theory, neoprene makes it uncomfortable in practice.



Maybe we have different pants but I don't even know the pads are there, they save me all the time.  Most people don't know they are there either, until I tell them.  Then they go out and get them.


----------



## rmellish (Feb 11, 2010)

b2dragun said:


> Maybe we have different pants but I don't even know the pads are there, they save me all the time.  Most people don't know they are there either, until I tell them.  Then they go out and get them.



idk, I have the 5.11 men's ems pant. Maybe I'm just particular.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 11, 2010)

*Hm. Carpet scrap.*

I'm known for my cruddy bedside presentation


----------



## phildo (Feb 12, 2010)

I bought some olive drab colored knee pad from the lawn & garden dept. at walmart a few years ago.  My knees swell if I abuse them too much.  So when I went to skills test to get my NR back, I wore them.  I oughta keep them in my gear bag, but alas they reside on the top shelf in my closet.  Lotta good they do there.  Kinda like my ballistic vest in the bottom of my locker, with my bedding on top of it.   If I didn't have strong young firepersons to do compressions and c-spine control and the like, I'd probably keep them near.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Linuss said:


> What the heck did you just say? :blink:


Exactly what I thought.......



emt_irl said:


> haha i understood. hoik= lift up punter= patient


That is because you are one of those people from that strange area of the world where supposedly the English laguage comes from, yet for some strange, unknown reason nobody speaks it. (Read that place as: The British Isles)

This is just too funny..........


----------



## al.emt (Feb 12, 2010)

i love my 5.11 pants. wouldn't have anything in the world. the do my knees wonders.


----------



## Stirley (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey guys I'm a emt class and I wear ****ies. We have Yet to start doing any cpr and all that. Do you think 511's  are worth buying for the class?


----------



## DCE27 (Feb 15, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE my 5.11 pants...except for the neoprene knee pads.  Don't get me wrong, they do their job quite well but they are so hot they make me want to crawl out of my skin, or at least my pants.  

That said they are the best pair of pants I've had the privilege of wearing.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 15, 2010)

DCE27 said:


> I absolutely LOVE my 5.11 pants...except for the neoprene knee pads.  Don't get me wrong, they do their job quite well but they are so hot they make me want to crawl out of my skin, or at least my pants.
> 
> That said they are the best pair of pants I've had the privilege of wearing.



I keep hearing people complain that htey are hot, but working in the NM summer I never noticed them to be honest.


----------



## Hockey (Jan 10, 2011)

Bump this for good measure

Had a call the other day, and I decided enough is enough.  My knees are too valuable to sit there kneeling for long periods of time on hard surface.  


Any suggestions on a good set?  Something I could slip on underneath the pants.  I am going to check out the 5.11's as well but I don't think they are that thick are they?


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jan 10, 2011)

I use firefighters or the LUCAS 2. I carried knee pads in school, but found that since the medic driving would be the one unlucky enough to do compressions, there's no way I'm getting them on on the way and I'm not wearing them all day. Plus with switching person doing compressions every two minutes, it's just not a long enough period of time to worry about it.


----------



## Markhk (Jan 11, 2011)

If you keep a flat SAM Splint (i.e. not the rolled up type) in your jumpkit you can just lay that next to the patient and use that as a knee board...then again, a towel you keep on the cot would also work. 

Also you can just kneel on the medic intern


----------



## DarkStarr (Jan 11, 2011)

foam knee pads inside pants ftw


----------



## Phlipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Linuss said:


> What the heck did you just say?  :blink:



LOL.  Brings back memories.  I used to visit Catford for extended periods and half the time I thought I was in a non-English speaking country when out in the pubs.  



> Yet to start doing any cpr and all that. Do you think 511's  are worth buying for the class?



I wear ****ies and I don't really have a problem with my knees during CPR, despite my age.  Most of the CPR or C-Spine stabilization I've done has been on carpet (residences) or on tile (rest homes), with the odd MVA.  5.11s are expensive.  I would suggest waiting till you see where you're working to spend that money.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jan 11, 2011)

I think if I ever have to be on the ground doing CPR that long i'll just suck it up and not worry about it. Doesn't happen often enough that I would wear something uncomfortable just for that situation.


----------



## DarkStarr (Jan 11, 2011)

i find 5.11's to be well worth the $50 price tag.


----------



## spike91 (Jan 11, 2011)

I use 5-11 pants, they have the kneepads sewn in, they're fantastic, takes a lot of stress off the knees without even having to think about it.


----------



## KCS911 (Jan 11, 2011)

Beautiful idea!!!!! Never heard of them!!


----------



## JJR512 (Jan 11, 2011)

5.11 pants must be hit-or-miss in regards to the knee pads. I've had three different pairs, including one of the newest EMS tactical pants, and have never had the knee pads placed correctly. They're always off to the side and slightly too low. And it's not as if the pants are too long for me; if anything, they're too short. If I cross one leg over the other (the manly way, not the feminine way), the hem hikes almost all the way up to the top of my 10" boot.

So I don't know what it is about some of us. I know lots of people say the 5.11 pants with knee pads are great, but for another set of people, they're pretty useless.

I'm just looking for something I can wear under the pants so as to be fairly inconspicuous, yet be comfortable enough to wear directly on the skin.


----------

